# multicam controller manual



## ksmksam (17 يونيو 2011)

ياخواني لو سمحتم انا عند صديقي ماكنة cnc multicam 3000series & mg
,والماكنه كانة شغاله قبل سنتين والان مافي احد يشغلهم ولذلك بدي مساعده او شرح او كتالوج للكنتروللر


----------



## chawkiz (17 يونيو 2011)

http://www.cncroutercentral.com/Acrobat-quote/Multicam-CNC-Router-3000-np.pdf



tray this can help you ?


----------

